# AMD64 & nvidia updates..



## tiko (Nov 9, 2009)

I stumbled across this post yesterday and thought I'd share some good news.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2117794&postcount=433


----------



## tangram (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good :e


----------



## mururoa (Nov 27, 2009)

Yup, I guess nVidia kinda waited for 8.0 release to publish beta drivers.
Now it should not be too far away.
I tried to install 64 bits with 8.0 RC but I dropped it since I had problems for nVidia driver (none) + linux compatibility layer (flash for FF) + potentialy for wine.


----------



## tangram (Nov 27, 2009)

More info at NVIDIA 64-bit FreeBSD Beta Driver By Year's End.


----------



## aragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Some more NVIDIA 64 bit news.

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## datastream (Dec 3, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Some more NVIDIA 64 bit news.
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?



failed to load nvidia.ko in freebsd 9.0r199737.
KLD nvidia.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type


----------



## crsd (Dec 3, 2009)

At last!!!



			
				datastream said:
			
		

> failed to load nvidia.ko in freebsd 9.0r199737.
> KLD nvidia.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
> linker_load_file: Unsupported file type



Looks like module was built against newer kernel sources than running kernel was built from.


----------



## gk (Dec 3, 2009)

It works for me on amd 9-CURRENT!
Had to remove version check from nv-freebsd.h to make it compile.


----------



## expl (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh sweet.. I was waiting for this day for years and years. Also haven't upgraded 7.2 -> 8.0 just because I was waiting for this driver to come out so I can migrate to AMD64 at same time.


----------



## ReverendRed (Dec 3, 2009)

Works for me on 8.0-RELEASE and looks great, but results in a bad, bad crash when shutting down X. If they can fix this, everything will be fine.


----------



## dh (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm using it right now on 8.0-RC1 and no crashes whatsoever.


----------



## datastream (Dec 4, 2009)

It works fine in 9.0current now. I'm wrong,i used a cvsup mirror that do not update for a long time.


----------



## Ghirai (Dec 4, 2009)

Works fine here on 8.0-RELEASE, amd64; everything is nice and smooth.

Now we just need the mplayer version that supports VDPAU in ports (-rc3 i think).


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep! Runs fine here. No problems during installation :e


----------



## macbias (Dec 4, 2009)

at last.
it's working really well here and i moved to amd64 ( again ) just for this.
plus someone on the mailing list has wine in a jail and installed to i386 beta driver in it too and running world of warcraft pretty well.
nice mate, whoever u r. 
not my game, but good good news


----------



## hedwards (Dec 5, 2009)

*FreeBSD nVidia driver beta*

So, has anybody had a chance to try installing it yet? I'm a bit curious because I've been waiting for a while to get the nVidia card fully functioning in FreeBSD amd64.
EDIT: Scratch that, apparently they're talking about it in the Xorg forum. I'm surprised it wasn't brought up here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 5, 2009)

Spent 12 hours rebuilding and restoring everything on my (formerly i386) laptop; kernel, OS, 600+ ports. All's well in 8.0/amd64/NVIDIA land.


----------



## hedwards (Dec 6, 2009)

I got around to installing it, and it seems to be working well. Just finished up my second game of Warzone2100 and it seems to run well. Even bumped the resolution to 1920x1200 and the graphics seemed to run just fine.

So far no signs of instability. EDIT: And now to get onto figuring out how to get wine working and I'll be sitting pretty.


----------



## crsd (Dec 6, 2009)

hedwards said:
			
		

> I got around to installing it, and it seems to be working well. Just finished up my second game of Warzone2100 and it seems to run well. Even bumped the resolution to 1920x1200 and the graphics seemed to run just fine.
> 
> So far no signs of instability. EDIT: And now to get onto figuring out how to get wine working and I'll be sitting pretty.



http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine#head-6963d527c173e57b1567e881305b544d33435b6d

Edit: you might need to download x86 driver, build x86 libs, and put them in /usr/local/lib/compat/i386/, didn't try it though


----------



## dbi (Dec 6, 2009)

Is the AMD64 NVidia driver running well with Firefox + Flash, mplayer, VirtualBox and wine?


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 6, 2009)

dh said:
			
		

> I'm using it right now on 8.0-RC1 and no crashes whatsoever.



How did you install this? I just downloaded 

NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.22-pkg2.run from Nvidia's site (the only reference I could find on 195.22) chmod'ed to 755 and threw it at sh. It gave me this:


```
ERROR: this .run file is intended for the
Linux-x86_64 platform, but you appear to be
running on FreeBSD-amd64.  Aborting installation.
```

I've done nvidia's drivers in the past without using ports and it was pretty easy but I'm completely missing something here.


----------



## thuglife (Dec 6, 2009)

```
> fetch ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/195.22/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22.tar.gz
```


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooops:

```
===> lib/compat/libGLcore (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_trace (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/compat/libcuda (install)
===> x11 (install)
===> x11/driver (install)
===> x11/extension (install)
===> x11/bin (install)
===> x11/man (install)
===> doc (install)
ERROR: Failed to load the NVIDIA module!
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22.
...

nvidia.ko in in /boot/modules

[/tmp/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22]# kldload nvidia
kldload: can't load nvidia: Exec format error
```

This might be because I'm currently running X using the nv driver, but I wanted to post this before I kill X and try again. Thanks for the help.

sa


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 6, 2009)

It is not loading the driver module at X start either (after editing xorg.conf.) /var/log/messages says:


```
Dec  6 09:54:17 auden kernel: KLD nvidia.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
Dec  6 09:54:17 auden kernel: linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```
Is this the same as I've seen upthread? I'm running RELEASE.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 6, 2009)

An update.
Following Chapter 8 of the driver's README, I added

```
hw.pci.allow_unsupported_io_range="1"
```
to /boot/loader.conf and re-booted but the module still won't load, same error.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2009)

semi-ambivalent, use 
	
	



```
tags. I'm not going to edit your posts forever.
```


----------



## dh (Dec 6, 2009)

I installed it from ports after I modified Makefile and distinfo files in x11/nvidia-driver.
Put the archive into distfiles and apply attached patch.


----------



## macbias (Dec 6, 2009)

semi-ambivalent, i'm not sure if this helped, but in the nvidia driver file list, it lists files installed in /usr/lib/xorg, instead of /usr/local/lib/xorg. i created a symlink before installing the driver just in case, because i've had the problem before.
you can try that?

p.s. sorry i hadn't seen last post from dh


----------



## thuglife (Dec 6, 2009)

semi-ambivalent, is your src-tree in sync with the kernel you are running (RELENG_8)?


----------



## Unixworld (Dec 6, 2009)

*Odd...*

Hm, odd thang...

Similarly to DutchDaemon, i did a hell lotta work going back to
amd64 and rebuilding everything from scratch, just after knowing a beta driver had been releasedm, and just for a video driver...

So far - good impressions, just that any video player crashes, when "torturing" it with HD-rips. Mplayer and its frontends seems
hellish outdated, vlc needs entire-portbase-update to work normally 

I built a KDE 4 environment, just to see how my GTX 285 would behave :stud (having always considered, that KDE4 is full of bugs)
Well, not this time - it's only video players that refuse to work.


----------



## hedwards (Dec 7, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine#head-6963d527c173e57b1567e881305b544d33435b6d
> 
> Edit: you might need to download x86 driver, build x86 libs, and put them in /usr/local/lib/compat/i386/, didn't try it though


The AMD64 driver includes the x86 libraries for compatibility, if I'm understanding things correctly, at least as far as the Linux ones go.

I have had a bit of trouble trying to install Mesa, but it's probably something that couldn't really be worked on until there was a working driver. A shame because I'm interested in what my GLX Gears score is. :e

But since this seems to be veering OT, I think I'll try this and put it in a different thread from here on out.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> semi-ambivalent, use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the help. I'm out of time for now and will let this go until tomorrow. Thanks for the patch dh. I'll check on the link mdma and, yes thuglife(!), the tree is up to date. I'll make this work but in the meantime nv is behaving itself and is actually pretty quick (I'm not a gamer) so I'm moving on to other things for now. Tahanks again all for the help.


----------



## oldduffer (Dec 7, 2009)

New guy here...well...sort of...hehe.

Anyway, I have these running on FreeBSD 8 and so far, so good.  No problems to report as of yet.


----------



## macbias (Dec 7, 2009)

hedwards said:
			
		

> I have had a bit of trouble trying to install Mesa, but it's probably something that couldn't really be worked on until there was a working driver. A shame because I'm interested in what my GLX Gears score is. :e



i've had problems building that port even on i386, so i used pkg_add (amd64 8.0R) and glxgears works fine that way.


----------



## crsd (Dec 7, 2009)

mesa-demos install will fail with libGL.so.1 replaced by nvidia-driver. You should probably backup your /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 (you can reinstall graphics/libGL, to get it back though).


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 8, 2009)

To me all work great and i can play sauerbraten on my  6000+ machine With FreeBSD amd64  It about times We just adobe flash player now.
lol


----------



## none (Dec 10, 2009)

Unixworld said:
			
		

> Hm, odd thang...
> 
> Similarly to DutchDaemon, i did a hell lotta work going back to
> amd64 and rebuilding everything from scratch, just after knowing a beta driver had been releasedm, and just for a video driver...
> ...



weird ...

I tested just the same thing, but running Gnome, and all went fine. mplayer couldn't handle all HD movies, but totem did it well, the same way I see when using ubuntu. I'm too close to moving from ubuntu to FreeBSD 8 amd64. i just need virtualbox to work on bridge mode well 

I'm testing a machine using this nVidia driver, and no crashes so far. I had one, but AFAIK is virtualbox related. The nvidia driver is greatly working.

any news when will be the release date ?

none


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

The new 32/64-bit NVIDIA driver made it into the ports tree:
x11/nvidia-driver



> NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
> 
> Update to version 195.22.  These are BETA drivers, and normally update would
> not occur, but now it is special: it features long-awaited x86-64 (amd64)
> ...


----------



## Artefact2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Excellent news, thanks !


----------

